# horse job at walt disney in florida



## shellyfrompa (May 28, 2012)

My friend lives in florida and said they have an awesome job for a rider, driver tack and trails minis drafts everything....about $15 per hour. I heard walt disney is the best place to work....if you live down there.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Florida Walt Disney World&reg Resort jobs - Ranch Hand Full Time Walt Disney World at Walt Disney Parks & Resorts Careers
They have a job listed but it is 7.90-10.35 an hour


----------



## mustangnolan (Jul 10, 2012)

What kind of horse related jobs do they have at Disney?


----------

